# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Calculated field et group datawindow

## niocco

Hello

Je fait une datawindow avec 1 group ( cf capture ). Ce group porte sur une date. Ca fonctionne bien

Dans les cadres vert, il y a un champ calcul dont le resultat est juste ( diffrence entre deux autres champs )

Le champ tout en bas, ( dans le footer ) est le sum des champs entours en vert. Or le chiffre indiqu est faux : il y a 6600 de trop.

Justement, 6600 est multiple du 3300 du jour 1. Et si je compte 3300 * le nombre de lignes dans le jour 1 je retombe sur le bon montant.

Donc ce calculated field qui est dans le trailer et n'apparait qu'une fois est compt autant de fois qu'il y a de lignes dans le groupe. 
Est-ce normal et surtout comment contourner ce problme ?

D'avance merci

----------

